# Wear Shin Gaurds!



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

So that this doesn't happen to you. I titled this photo, "When the shin meets the petal"


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

been there, done that


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

Khemical said:


> been there, done that


Ewwwwwwwwwww. But can you stick a finger-tip in it?!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

SparkyAlumni said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwww. But can you stick a finger-tip in it?!


Finger tip in it is the new "white".

Does anyone get that joke or is that too far out there?


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, it took 14 stitches, 4 on the inside just to sew up the torn muscle.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Finger tip in it is the new "white".
> 
> Does anyone get that joke or is that too far out there?


Totally... tahhaha

nice


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

still hurts


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

pix...?


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

dont you see the one up there?


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

bummer man. hope you are doing ok! yeah i should start wearing shin guards cause in an urban assult ride i slipped a pedal and put a gash in my shin that was only about the size of a pencial eraser, but it was really really deap and didn't stop bleeding for about 5 days, but i just wraped it up cause i was to stubborn to get sticthes. learned my lesson, because it happened about 5months ago and is still a big low spot in my shin with a nice scar, but ohwell. i kind of like it. haha.

sorry to hear man!


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, I am going out to get shin gaurds on saturday


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

i wear shinguards whenever. i have sycnros so if i dont my legs are goign to get shredded. my shinguards have take tons of abouse, im soo glad they work. what pedals did this to u


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Stock 2005 Specialized Big Hit FSR pedals.
Here are the stitches:


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

in ontario..

stitches = free
shin guards = an arm and a leg


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> ya, it took 14 stitches, 4 on the inside just to sew up the torn muscle.


Torn muscle?! Gross! That almost happend to me when I was riding 
my brother's bike.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, but I'm a kid, and I heal fast, so it will only take 10 days untill I'm back on the bike!


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

been there done that. have a alumin pin in my leg from a pedal


----------



## ballstothewall (Jun 26, 2005)

toyota kawasaki said:


> in ontario..
> 
> stitches = free
> shin guards = an arm and a leg


That is classic. I like your style.


----------



## [bEn] (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, thats a major shin gash! I did something like that while on my XC bike, but defintaly not as bad. scarred for life though...


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

It was only that bad because I was stomping the landing on a jump.


----------



## ktwodownhill (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah it sucks, i had the exact thing happen to me, literally i have two huge scars now and no hair around that area its pretty funny


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, today I'm going out to get shin gaurds so that never happens again!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

happened to me only 2005 gemini 900 stock pedals


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ooooo....... painful


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I currently have simmilar (though less severe) wounds on my left leg from two such events.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, just got back from my lbs, and I have new specialized shin/knee gaurds!


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

post pics, I havent seen them before.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

They retail for $80. Here they are:


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> They retail for $80. Here they are:


American?


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes they are


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

how do you like the pads?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

bedheadben said:


> Yes they are


i think i saw in decline THE has some comign out that look very similar to that, i could be wrong but that might be worth looking into


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

They are coming in my size, but when I tried them on, they were very comfortable and they did not affect how much I am capable of bending my knee either, or how hard it is to. On the safety/strength side of things, they are like all downhill shin gaurds: like a rock.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

bedheadben said:


> They are coming in my size, but when I tried them on, they were very comfortable and they did not affect how much I am capable of bending my knee either, or how hard it is to. On the safety/strength side of things, they are like all downhill shin gaurds: like a rock.


what about size, is the sizing like 661 where it runs a bit on the large size


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Ya, they do run a bit on the large size, I mean, I'm 5'10" and I'm getting a small. But hey, I'm also skinny so...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

cool, thanks for the info on them


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

no problem


----------



## jamie (Jan 4, 2004)

ouch!


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> Yes they are


Dang It!!!


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Did you um, slip there?


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> Ya, they do run a bit on the large size, I mean, I'm 5'10" and I'm getting a small. But hey, I'm also skinny so...


you also have boney a$$ legs and are 14


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

this is true


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey guys, I hopped back on the bike today and started messing around. Oddly enough, I can bunnyhop higher now than I used to be able to. But I get my stitches out tommorrow, so yay! I am not supposed to be riding with stitches on (shh it's a secret )

Getting good at Bunnyhopping


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> Did you um, slip there?


What do you mean?


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Okay I like, will!


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> Hey guys, I hopped back on the bike today and started messing around. Oddly enough, I can bunnyhop higher now than I used to be able to. But I get my stitches out tommorrow, so yay! I am not supposed to be riding with stitches on (shh it's a secret )
> 
> Getting good at Bunnyhopping


Just in case some didn't see this^^^


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

brutal...................deep


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

yay, today I get my stitches off, and I just got my new shin gaurds!


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

toyota kawasaki said:


> in ontario..
> 
> stitches = free
> shin guards = an arm and a leg


How much are shin guards in Ontario? I'm from thre originally and in BC now... just curious to know.
Denis


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dude, you got stitches for that? wuss....


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

bedheadben said:


> yay, today I get my stitches off, and I just got my new shin gaurds!


THe guards look ok but knee protection looks to be very limited... I don't think I'd want to be doing too much extreme DH with those... I bought BeastGear DH for 60 bucks and they are now selling for 50 here in BC. The clear plastic cup you see o nthe knee area is actually covering another molded plastic area much larger on the knee.. they give great protection.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, but I love the mobility I have with mine


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

bedheadben said:


> yay, today I get my stitches off, and I just got my new shin gaurds!


Luckyyyyyyyy!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

bedheadben said:


> Hey guys, I hopped back on the bike today and started messing around. Oddly enough, I can bunnyhop higher now than I used to be able to. But I get my stitches out tommorrow, so yay! I am not supposed to be riding with stitches on (shh it's a secret )
> 
> Getting good at Bunnyhopping


Thats normal, after muscle damage they twitch allowing you to bunny hop better.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

when im not at a mountain, i never wear shin guards, unless i have been shined recently, 2 shinning2 in the same spot hurts. but i run clipless


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Thats normal, after muscle damage they twitch allowing you to bunny hop better.


But the cool thing is, now I can control the twitchyness of my legs. I can make them twitch when I want, and not when I dont! Its awesome


----------



## SimonRothnie (Apr 27, 2006)

bah i did that with 50/50 pedals =/


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

that sucks, did you get stitches?


----------



## SimonRothnie (Apr 27, 2006)

nah i never got stiches not cause im hard or anything i just put heaps of bandage around my leg and hobbled around for a few days


----------



## Lt.Saad (Feb 24, 2006)

*Not that bad.*



wickerman1 said:


> How much are shin guards in Ontario? I'm from thre originally and in BC now... just curious to know.
> Denis


They range from $60(SixSixOne) to $150(ROACH) with $80 being the happy medium for something decent (Fox Racing). But for stuff like that Ebay is the place to go. Got a pair of Fox Racing Raptors for $45. Retail $89.99.


----------



## massmang (Apr 18, 2006)

I want to see a picture of the pedals that did that...


----------



## massmang (Apr 18, 2006)

good thing you weren't using the shin burgers









these look very shin unfriendly as well

























It hurts just to look at them...


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

This is one of the pedals the day I got the bike, so the reflector is still on:


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

*Shin signs*

First don't panic why my shins not shaved its for the first year I started ridding I didn't shave then.
The upper wound is made by trail rocks and the lower one by my VP pedals. After a F***ing 3 inch nail was in my rear while rushing down. full speed on a hill side.
And don't forget cool riders can be recognized by their shin signs


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ya, I have plenty of scars on my shins, but none other like the one this accident will make...


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

mtbames190 said:


> been there done that. have a alumin pin in my leg from a pedal


yea right


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

yes i do, the doctors said i coud leve it in cause is alimiun and its a non feris metal so it wont deteriate in my leg.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i messed my shin up pretty bad with kona jackshyt pedals. luckily i wasn't using something worse


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> i messed my shin up pretty bad with kona jackshyt pedals. luckily i wasn't using something worse


What, like Brooklyn Shinbergers? Most aptly named component ever.


----------



## SimonRothnie (Apr 27, 2006)

grahamjtriggs said:


> yea right


you dont believe him because


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

grahamjtriggs said:


> yea right


why would he lie?


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

mtbames190 said:


> yes i do, the doctors said i coud leve it in cause is alimiun and its a non feris metal so it wont deteriate in my leg.


well how on earth could a metal pin which is threaded into a pedal unthread itself and embed itself in someones leg just from getting a pedal bash? strongly doubt it.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

:ciappa: hey have u ever heard of pedals that dont have treaded pins??? maby thats how it happend, and i just didnt get bashed by the pedal my hole leg slid down it and there was one loose pin that stayed in my leg.:idea: :yikes:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

A little body armour can go a long ways... 

I took a spill landing a jump last fall and came down on the front chainring... we'll blame it on a little mud and catching way more air than I had planned to.

I counted 13 teeth marks down the front of my shin and have the scars to prove it. It was actually fortunate that I missed any deep tissue injuries although being cut to the bone was bad enough. I still managed to ride the rest of the day after being bandaged from right below my knee to my ankle where the cuts and scarring were / are the worst.

There were no stitches (even though they're free here too). 

After that, I purchased some light shin guards (soccer guards actually) that have saved me from a good deal of pedal inflicted injuries on the trail. The weigh very little and can take a hell of a hit from the Fishbone pedals I run which look very much like Ben's. . 

I met another guy a few days later (while grocery shopping) who had fallen and dropped his bike while crossing some deadfall and he had managed to stop his bike's fall by catching the bike's front chainring on the back of his calf which did warrant a few stitches. I knew immediately what had caused the injury as I could count the teeth marks in the back of his leg.

So what do we learn from these little mishaps?

First aid skills and supplies are essential in case things go horribly wrong. 

Chain Ring bash guards... also really good.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

Bikers are like Emo kids. If you have cuts everywhere on your body, your _either_ Emo, or a Biker. If you _show off_ your cuts, your either Emo, or a Biker.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

mtbames190 said:


> :ciappa: hey have u ever heard of pedals that dont have treaded pins??? maby thats how it happend, and i just didnt get bashed by the pedal my hole leg slid down it and there was one loose pin that stayed in my leg.:idea: :yikes:


okay lol you win i dont want this to get out of control :mad2: anyway i havent heard of pedals with unthreaded pins - how do the pins stay in?


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

grahamjtriggs said:


> okay lol you win i dont want this to get out of control :mad2: anyway i havent heard of pedals with unthreaded pins - how do the pins stay in?


How does a nail stick in wood (in comparison to a screw)? The pins are a little too big, and you can hammer them in, or something like that.


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh that looks familar. ...........


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Ya, quite a few mountain bikers I know have "the scars" in the same place.


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

ya the pins are just pressed into the pedals. It happend on my Big HIt Spec when i first got it 1and1/2 years ago.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

ahhhhh! sounds... so.... painful!


----------



## Drunken Chicken (Mar 8, 2006)

mtbames190 said:


> been there done that. have a alumin pin in my leg from a pedal


Happened to me except I was actually able to take it out pretty easily, hurt a lot though.


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

Drunken Chicken said:


> Happened to me except I was actually able to take it out pretty easily, hurt a lot though.


It pains me just hearing about it


----------



## neef (Aug 23, 2005)

damn, didnt you have to get like 13 stiches, i think thats what you told me


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

neef said:


> damn, didnt you have to get like 13 stiches, i think thats what you told me


14 stitches, 4 in the muscle


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i had some nasty pedal bite but it is on the back of my leg...i have no feeling from the middle of my calf to my ankle because when my pedal spipped it tore off all of the skin anlong with all of the nerves under it and if you have ever torn a nerve you know it hurts like a b*tch


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

free rider said:


> i had some nasty pedal bite but it is on the back of my leg...i have no feeling from the middle of my calf to my ankle because when my pedal spipped it tore off all of the skin anlong with all of the nerves under it and if you have ever torn a nerve you know it hurts like a b*tch


wait, how could you not feel it and have it hurt at the same time?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

when the broken ends of the nerve move (the ones the are still half intact and can send signals) move the open ends multiply the pain by 1000....cut your hand off and it will hurt

it tore skin before nerves and it takes 1/10000 of a second for nerves to send pain signals to the brain so as the pedal moved upward the nerves were sending thier last signal as they were broken...:bluefrown: it hurt alot


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

free rider said:


> when the broken ends of the nerve move (the ones the are still half intact and can send signals) move the open ends multiply the pain by 1000....cut your hand off and it will hurt
> 
> it tore skin before nerves and it takes 1/10000 of a second for nerves to send pain signals to the brain so as the pedal moved upward the nerves were sending thier last signal as they were broken...:bluefrown: it hurt alot


oh, I see.


----------

